# Short term marriage, alimony?



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

Married 2.6 years

She barely works, lives with her parents, I have dd 4 days a week. I make good money

Am I going to be paying alimony?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you mean alimony or child support?

If DD is your child, you will most likely pay child support. Your stbxw will need to get a job at some point as she will be responsible for supporting herself.

Alimony (spousal support)? That depends on where you live. In California, one of the states that has been knows to give out lots of alimony.... alimony for short term marriage is typically for half the duration of the marriage.

In most states, the higher earning spouse generally does have to pay the other interim spousal support (alimony) until the divorce is final.

What state do you live in? Have you looked up the laws in your state?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a question you should be asking a lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

Whether a court will grant your wife alimony depends on your state laws and perhaps the mood of the judge or what they think of you when they check you out in the courtroom. 

Of course most divorces aren't decided by the courts, they settle. So if you can both agree to a noncontested divorce you can wrap it up for a few hundred bucks using one attorney. If she wants alimony and you don't want to pay it then you can both spend a whole lot of money on attorneys fees and then ultimately settle for some nominal amount since you weren't married that long, odds are you'll both spend more in attorneys fees than what she'd ask for in alimony so maybe you'd just say "fine, I'll give you 1 year of alimony and let's make this go away".

As others have suggested, child support is another matter entirely. 

You are legally obligated to support your child until they are emancipated which can be age 18 through as high as 22 in some states, and the amount is usually based on a formula that incorporates your income. Go do a search on "child support calculator" and also put in your state. 

It's usually something less than 20% of your income.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Nj - after 10 years its lifetime alimony in most cases - the longer you're married after 10 years the more of the chance of this being granted with no contest.


----------

